# Elektra help needed



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Anybody here able to help me?

I have a second hand Elektra Barlume. I need a manual for it ( A newish machine with 17 as the number prefix).

Either that or to be put in contact with and engineer who knows the Barlume well.

I have an error code that needs to be de-cyphered

Many many many thanks

FC


----------

